# Does this need a trip to the vet?



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I noticed Nicky spending too much time licking his back left paw. I took a look and one of his toes seems to be red and swollen. It is pretty tender. No clue what caused it. Yes, I know he needs a nail clipping. In the first photo, that toe looks pretty swollen, displacing that nail. Can see that in the 3rd photo too. Vet or just keep an eye on it?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I would clean it with a little peroxide, if you have any antibiotic I would give it... try and keep Nicky from licking it and see how it looks tomorrow


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would really look at it carefully as that looks like it might have something in it or a pucture


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

Our first dog (an American bulldog/Mastiff) had the same thing in one of her rear toes, and it was actually gout. Our vet first dismissed it as an allergic reaction (she had terrible allergies so he always assumed everything was a reaction). I would go to the Vet to be safe!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Rvent said:


> I would clean it with a little peroxide, if you have any antibiotic I would give it... try and keep Nicky from licking it and see how it looks tomorrow


Never use peroxide on a nail bed!!!!!! Peroxide damages tissue especially something like a nail bed. 

Take that dog to the Vet.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

There could be a nasty infection brewing in there. I'd take the dog to the vet.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> Never use peroxide on a nail bed!!!!!! Peroxide damages tissue especially something like a nail bed.
> 
> Take that dog to the Vet.


Every article I have ever read on how to care for a wound including on the foot and nail bed suggest cleaning with peroxide, my vet recommends using it to clean out wounds, if it damaged tissue they would not recommend it to induce vomitting.

Goodstuff; did you end up going to the vet and find out what was wrong?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Rvent said:


> Every article I have ever read on how to care for a wound including on the foot and nail bed suggest cleaning with peroxide, my vet recommends using it to clean out wounds, if it damaged tissue they would not recommend it to induce vomitting.
> 
> Goodstuff; did you end up going to the vet and find out what was wrong?


Peroxide does damage healing tissue.... Which is why it can be used to initially clean wounds but it not recommended to clean wounds past that. It's better to use other things like betadine for continual use through healing. 
I have no idea if peroxide can/ does damage healthy tissue but it does damage new, healing tissue. 

I had an open wound that needed packing and redressing twice a day (for eight weeks!) and they warned no peroxide ever.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

DING DING DING - we have a winner. Probable trauma to the nail and subsequent infection.

This morning, it was definitely a case of 'maybe I shouldve looked at it before I made the vet appointment'. No. The alarm went off, I rolled over, grabbed the phone and made the call (pretty lucky to get in since they were closing at noon). It looked considerably better - less swelling, less red.










Doc shaved some of that top fur off to get a better look. He said he probably jammed the nail and that it was infected. He put Nicky on rilexine, for 10 days which he referred to as an antibiotic. After reading this, I put paronychia (par-on-nicky-uh) on the insurance claim but I see now rilexine is given for pyroderma. Oh well. Vet said it should soak twice a day in epsom salts. That oughta be fun.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

glad you took him but Dog Claw Infections | eHow.com


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I have to keep the lampshade on him when Im not watching him so he doesnt lick it. I have never needed to leave a dog home alone with the collar on. I have to work tomorrow, probably gone 8-10 hours. Any do's or dont's?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Peyton was a very accident prone puppy so she spent a lot of time in the cone. I'd pick up any breakable/easily knocked over stuff but aside from that he should be fine with it on unsupervised as long as he doesn't try to eat it.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

As Corgi said peroxide is ok for initial cleaning but after that it shouldn't be used. 

Nail bed tissue is very delicate and if inflamed the peroxide could do quite a bit of damage.

I was worried there was a cyst or tumor in there.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Peyton was a very accident prone puppy so she spent a lot of time in the cone. I'd pick up any breakable/easily knocked over stuff but aside from that he should be fine with it on unsupervised as long as he doesn't try to eat it.


All is well, returned home to find dog, collar and house no worse for the wear.




monster'sdad said:


> I was worried there was a cyst or tumor in there.



Yes, the vet briefly mentioned the T word but I quickly put the kibosh on that notion.


----------

